# Wooden balance bike



## Hicky (19 Oct 2020)

Is there such a thing as a kit or plans for building a wooden balance bike?
I'm due to be blessed with another child and my current youngest benefited starting on a cheap metal one. 
I'd like to do something a little more personal.
Thanks


----------



## Jody (19 Oct 2020)

Not sure about a kit but my lad learned on a wooden balance bike. Shouldn't be too hard to make 

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/511510470171268226/

http://wheelehouse.blogspot.com/2016/08/diy-strider-bike.html


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2020)

This was Little H's hand made wooden balance bike. I'm not sure who made it as it was passed between a few families. But, it doesn't look like it would be too hard to make.


----------



## tom73 (19 Oct 2020)

Yes i've seen them ones i remember are plywood push out and slot together type of kit.


----------



## chriswoody (19 Oct 2020)

Here's a video with GMBN's Blake Samson's wooden balance bike build:


View: https://youtu.be/CwFMd8JvyAw


Alternatively you could always make one from Bamboo.


----------

